# Lynnhaven Labor Day



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Even a blind squirrell gets a nut once in a while.

Fished last of outgoing and all of incoming. Caught about 15-18 reds, none smaller than 20 1/2". Kept my limit, 22"-24" (I think). At one point, I stopped retrieving to hear what some yahoo was yelling (it turned out to be Mark--vbfinsup, I think), the lure fell, I hooked into a ray (not a Wray), got pulled for a SWEEEEEEEEEEET sleighride, and after all that, the ray turned out to be a 30inch red. I'll post pics later--thanks to the daytrippers who were nice enough to take them.

Here I was looking to fish new water when all I needed to do was plop down in the same ole same ole.

Pics...well, they didn't come up, so you'll have to head over to TKAA to see them.





Lannon, you grumpy ole fart, I still have that dolly. You seemed to be in a mood so I kept quiet. PM me your info and I'll see it finds it's way home. The fridge died, BTW.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)




----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow great day, great report, great pics.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*blackened*

Thanx for the report and pretty work!!! Ain't nuthin' like blackened Redfish......... Yummy!!!

Zigh

:fishing:


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nice report.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

thanks for the report and nice fish. lol, dont think I have ever seen tan lines like that before.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice work! I see that Redfish Magic did the job for ya!!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice fish! Sounds like ya'll had a fun day.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

marstang50 said:


> thanks for the report and nice fish. lol, dont think I have ever seen tan lines like that before.


They have been etched in my feet since I discovered Tevas. The skin there is as white as where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> Nice work! I see that Redfish Magic did the job for ya!!


The what? Uh, I caught them all on bloodworms.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

perdy fish/reports



Jesse


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

great job man!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------

